# لماذا انا مسيحى



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (14 مارس 2007)

*ماذا تعنى كلمة مسيحى؟ ​*
*كلمة مسيحى هى نسب، والمنسوب اليه هو المسيح، واطلقت هذه الكلمة على التلاميذ الاوليين فى انطاكية "ودعى التلاميذ مسيحيين فى انطاكية اولاً" واطلقت عليهم هذه الكلمة لانهم كانوا يتبعون المسيح ويعلمون بتعاليمه ويسلكون كما كان يسلك، ولذلك اطلق عليهم هذا الاسم لانسابهم الى ذلك الشخص وهو المسيح. 
لقد سالت هذا السؤال لنفسى اكثر من مرة "لماذا انا مسيحى؟" فهل انا مسيحى لانى ولدت من ابوين مسيحيين وفى بيئة مسيحية؟ وهل لو كنت وُلدت فى حظيرة أخرى، لكنت من ضمن قطيعها دون السؤال؟ 
لذلك قررت أن انتصر على هذا الاسلوب وتلك الطريقة التى يسلك فيها الجميع وهى الايمان بكل ما هو مُسلم به، وعندما وصلت الى الاجابة قررت ان اكتبها واقدمها لكم لكى يعرف الجميع "لماذا انا مسيحى؟؟". 
ولذلك ارجو أن تتابعوا معى لأنى فى كل مرة سوف اذكر احد الاسباب التى جعلتنى اكون مسيحياً ولا اريد أن اكون الا مسيحياً. 
1- انا مسيحى لان المسيحية قائمة على شخصية حية قوية وهى شخصية المسيح الذى هو نبع قوتها ومصدر سلامها، فهو ليس خاصاً بعصر واحد أو جيل واحد أو جنس واحد ولكن هذا الشخص العظيم اجتمعت فيه كل الصفات الحميدة التى لا تجدها عن غيره. 
2- انا مسيحى لانى فى المسيحية اجد علاقة حقيقية مع الله، ففى المسيحية رأيت، عرفت، اختبرت الله، اشعر وكأن الله صديقى، اجلس معه اتكلم معه، واسمع كلامه، ادعوه فى كل وقت لانى اشعر دائماً انه قريب منى، وانه يسمع لصوتى وندائى ويجيبنى. 
3- انا مسيحى لانى فى المسيحية ارى نفسى فى افضل صورة، فانا لم اخلق من طين وتراب ولكن الله خلقنى على صورته كشبهه "وقال الله: نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" تك1: 26 وما اعظم أن اكون على صورة الله. 
4- انا مسيحى لان المسيحية رفعت من شأنى كانسان، وخير دليل على ذلك هو عملية الفداء فالله العظيم الجالس فى السموات ارسل ابنه وحيده الى العالم لكى يموت ويفدى حياتى، فهل هناك رفعة اكثر من ذلك، فلقد احبنى الله حباً عظيماً حتى انه بذل ابنه وحيده من اجلى، وذلك لأنه رأى فى شيئاً مميزاً، فانا فى المسيحية شخص مميز عند الله. 
5- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية الرعاية والامان، كثيراً من الناس فى كل مكان يبحثون عن الرعاية والامان، ولكنهم لا يجدوه، اما انا فاتمتع بهم، واذا اردت أن تتأكد من ذلك استرجع ذكريات يوم واحد من حياتك لترى فيه تعاملات الله الواضحة معك، فهو يوفر لك الرعاية والامان، وانا اثق عن اختبار أن الله يكون معى فى كل وقت يرعانى ويحفظنى "الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شئ" "اذا سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شراً لانك انت معى" 
6- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية نفسى الحقيقية، فكلما اقتربت من المسيح وتعمقت علاقاتى به فإذ اجد ان نفسى العالمية اضمحلت واختفت، وارتفعت نفسى الحقيقية وتسامت وفى ذلك الوقت اردد مع بولس قائلاً "مع المسيح صُلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فى" 
7- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية تلبية لكل احتياجاتى، فانا اعبد اله حى اطلب منه وهو يجيب "اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ ومن يطل يجد ومن يقرع يفتح له" مت7: 7. 
8- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية خلاص مجانى، نعم خلاص مجانى لان الله دفع الثمن بموته الكفارى على الصليب، فعندما سأل سجان فيلبى بولس "ياسيدى ماذا ينبغى ان افعل لكى اخلص" فقال له بولس "آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص انت واهل بيتك" فلم يطل منه مال أو غيره، لأن هذا خلاص مجانى جاء من اجله المسيح وقدمه الى الجميع، فمن يؤمن يحصل عليه "لانك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وامنت بقلبك ان الله اقامه من الاموات خلصت" رو10: 9 
9- انا مسيحى لانى وجدت فى المسيحية قوة للانتصار على خطاياى، ففى روح المسيح الحى الذى يسكن داخلى اجد كل يوم قوة مستمرة ومتجددة للانتصار على الخطية. 
10- انا مسيحى لانى وجدت فى المسيحية سلام يفوق كل عقل، إن العالم كله يسعى باحثاً عن السلام، ولكنه لا يجده، ولكن انا كشخص مسيحى اتمتع بسلام حقيقى مع الله. 
11- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية ضمان ابدى دون شك او احتمالات، فانا اذا مت اثق ان لى مكان عنده وذلك حسب وعده "لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" 
12- انا مسيحى لانى لم اجد ديانة اخرى أو شخص آخر يستحق العبادة، ويستحق أن اُنسب اليه غير المسيح ولذلك أنا مسيحى
فى النهاية اقدم نصيحة الى كل شخص يقرأ هذا المقال ان يفكر ويفكر "لماذ أنا.......؟؟"​*


----------



## DODY2010 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مسيحى لانى لم اجد ديانة اخرى أو شخص آخر يستحق العبادة، ويستحق أن اُنسب اليه غير المسيح ولذلك أنا مسيحى
رائع ربنا يبارككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*روووووووعة يا ماجد 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 نوفمبر 2010)

المسيحية هى النور الذى اضاء العالم


----------



## amalon (23 أغسطس 2011)

المسيحية هي الحياة في شخص السيد المسيح!
هي المحبة و النور و العطاء...
باركك الله أخي ماجد


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا​


----------

